# BSNL new broadband plans for andhra pradesh 2014



## swatkats (Jan 20, 2014)

Bsnl launched new broadband plans 

ADSL(Applicable only for Hyderabad,Sangareddy,Vishakhapatnam,Vijaywada,Rajamundry from 1st Feb 2014)

2mbps up to 15Gb and 512kbps - Rs. 525 + taxes 
4mbps up to 25Gb and  1mbps - Rs. 650 + tax 
6mbps up to 35Gb and  1mbps - Rs. 800+ tax
8mbps up to 40 Gb and 2mbps later - Rs. 900 + tax
8mbps up to 60gb and 2mbps later - Rs. 950+ tax 

FTTH plans:

4mbps up to 25Gb and 512kbps - Rs. 599+tax
16mbps up to 50Gb and 2mbps - Rs.999+tax
50mbps up to 100gb and 6mbps - Rs.2499+tax
50mbps up to 200gb and 6mbps - Rs.2799+tax

Source: *www.bsnlteleservices.com/2014/01/bsnl-new-fiber-broadband-plans-hyderabad.html
*www.bsnlteleservices.com/2014/01/bsnl-ap-increased-broadband-speed.html


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 20, 2014)

Hope these plan becomes effective on pan india. Jai bsnl


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 20, 2014)

Its hyderabad there is beam thats why.. pan india not as of now..


----------



## swatkats (Jan 20, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Its hyderabad there is beam thats why.. pan india not as of now..


apart from hyderabad. In other cities of AP ISP like excell and local providers are attracting bsnl customers base. So i guess that's why they bought new plans.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 20, 2014)

y u no come to maharashtra??


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice plans. Centralise the plans


----------



## $hadow (Jan 20, 2014)

Waiting for UP


----------



## snap (Jan 20, 2014)

@swat

great find  can you pls post including tax prices also? 12% or something tax right?


----------



## amanvishnani (Jan 20, 2014)

Hope this plans get effective in nanded , mh soon 
Who will pay 800 for 4mbps !!!


----------



## thatsashok (Jan 20, 2014)

I used them at home and trust me awesome pings to singapore like 40-50ms and upto the mark download speeds


----------



## swatkats (Jan 20, 2014)

snap said:


> @swat
> 
> great find  can you pls post including tax prices also? 12% or something tax right?


DIY
Example: Let me google that for you


----------



## snap (Jan 20, 2014)

^^
too much work


----------



## rish1 (Jan 22, 2014)

16 mbps ftth plan with 2mbps unlimited @ 999 is a dream 
that will never reach other parts of the country..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 22, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Its hyderabad there is beam thats why.. pan india not as of now..



this might be the reason and i dont really think BSNL will change their crappy plans.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 22, 2014)

What is meant by ADSL and FTTH Plans.Somebody please explain?



swatkats said:


> Bsnl launched new broadband plans
> 
> ADSL(Applicable only for Hyderabad,Sangareddy,Vishakhapatnam,Vijaywada,Rajamundry from 1st Feb 2014)
> 
> ...



What is meant by ADSL and FTTH Plans.Somebody please explain?


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 22, 2014)

ADSL is the regular copper land line connection.
FTTH is Fibre To The Home optical fibre cable connection.

Dream on guys... Considering the financial status BSNL is supposed to be in right now, I think we will soon be paying 1000+tax for 512 Kbps UNLIMITED plans.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 23, 2014)

Anything for Kerala ?


----------



## swatkats (Jan 25, 2014)

rish said:


> 16 mbps ftth plan with 2mbps unlimited @ 999 is a dream
> that will never reach other parts of the country..


Why not? If a company like beam brings such plans in that city, you shall get such plans from BSNL. 
Even BSNL just did not give ADSL plans just like that. 
- First they made quite relative to beam's and even after they kept on loosing customers.
- Right now they a have plan which is better than beam's. But still i don't think a Beam customer would switch back to BSNL unless and until he's having serious downtime with beam. 



sling-shot said:


> ADSL is the regular copper land line connection.
> FTTH is Fibre To The Home optical fibre cable connection.
> 
> Dream on guys... Considering the financial status BSNL is supposed to be in right now, I think we will soon be paying 1000+tax for 512 Kbps UNLIMITED plans.


Why BSNL in surat Gujarat offers 512kbps unlimited plan for 750+taxes? Simple. Competition.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 26, 2014)

I think we won't have such option here in Kolkata.
Not too much,competition...BSNL is nearer to monopoly here when it comes for Broadband usage.
Private players : Airtel,Aircel,Vodafone,Reliance,Tata are only for selected customers(purchasing capacity + mobile broadband network users) and mainly for 2G/3G networks.

Other Private players(Cable Broadband) such as : Alliance,Wishnet,Meghbela are there,but they never perform as Beam.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 26, 2014)

DAE township near ECIL have only BSNL as broadband supplier and now I am saved even if I move to it.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2014)

fcking awesome plans hope it reaches bangalore soon.........


----------



## acidCow (Feb 1, 2014)

Can anyone from Andhra confirm whether the speeds actually increased? I'm from Visakhapatnam and the speeds are still the same. I currently have the ULD800 plan.


----------



## rish1 (Feb 15, 2014)

swatkats said:


> Why not? If a company like beam brings such plans in that city, you shall get such plans from BSNL.
> Even BSNL just did not give ADSL plans just like that.
> - First they made quite relative to beam's and even after they kept on loosing customers.
> - Right now they a have plan which is better than beam's. But still i don't think a Beam customer would switch back to BSNL unless and until he's having serious downtime with beam.



i said in other parts of the country like delhi, up and other north india where there are no such providers like ACt..


----------

